# What is this?



## ArkansassGrass (Jul 8, 2021)

I have this blanketing parts of my lawn. I have been trying to renovate my Bermuda. Wondering what this could be.


----------



## ArkansassGrass (Jul 8, 2021)

It's roots are in a bunch. Could it be baby crab grass? I hit the lawn with quinclorac last year and it got rid of all the crabgrass. Unless it's regrowing


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

That looks like centipede to me. Are you in Southern Arkansas?

NM, just saw Bentonville. It still looks like centipede, but I don't think that would be green in Bentonville this time of year.


----------

